# Race rules question



## Alberg30 (Jul 20, 2006)

Around the windward mark. Boat A is in irons but is closest to the mark. Boat B is on starboard tack one boat length out.

Must boat B give room to boat A (even though boat A is in irons?)


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

Generally, if the boats are not overlapped no room is required (assuming boats are within the 3 boat length circle). However, Boat B must still avoid a collision.

If Boat A was on port tack and in the process of tacking when she went into irons, I believe it could be argued that a foul was committed since A must be able to complete a tack without obstructing B.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

14432 said:


> ... avoid a collision.


Quite possibly the rule most frequently overlooked!!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What was boat A doing? I doubt anyone would protest someone trying to shoot the mark and getting stuck in irons. If it was a muffed tack, then boat A doesn't have any rights, however, it also doesn't have any steering if its not moving, and B should probably drive around. 

Conclusion: Boat A needs more practice.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I had a similar situation last year. I was laying the mark on starboard, with a j-30 approaching on port. The j-30 was being singlehanded by a 60 year old man, so I kind of felt bad about not giving him room. I called for room, and he gave it to me but ended up in irons laying against the mark. The end result was that he moved the mark downwind about 2 boatlengths. All the guys behind me who were having trouble laying the mark because of shifting winds were eternally grateful to him. The end result was no protest, so I guess we and everyone behind us did the right thing.


----------

